# Audyssey Pro Mic



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi.

I am looking for a new Mic to replace my old faithful RadioSack 33-2050. But as I already own an Audyssey pro Mic I was wandering if I could use this with REW, how do the Cal files work, would I need one?

My other option is an BEHRINGER: 802 with cal file.


Any thoughts on this anyone???


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

1. You need a calibration file to do anything but ballpark measurements.
2. No one has been able to decipher the Audyssey cal files.............so far.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Kal, that was the answer I was looking for. :T

BEHRINGER it is then....


----------

